# ...and the guitar tone sounds dated...in a bad way



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I completely appreciate the technical ability and prowess that players like Neil Zaza have but music like this makes me want to poke my eyes out!

[video=youtube_share;QadSVWXF_ks]http://youtu.be/QadSVWXF_ks[/video]


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

To each there own. I thought it was pretty good and had structure. He could play it again note for note so he was not just pounding away in a scale like a lot of players.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If I listened without looking, I would have guessed maybe Satriani on a bad day, from 25 years ago or so. I don't think it's as bad as you do, but it's not something I'd seek out.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Don;t poke your eyes out, just stick your finger way down your throat and all the bad taste will come out, then watch a vid of SRV and the world will be right again


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Self promotional t-shirts always leave me a little cold. Regardless, major chops he has, to be sure.

Oh, the tone. Well, it has always bothered me a little when the delay on the guitar makes it sound like it's being played in another room than the rest of the band. Some mixers and singers do this with reverb too, the rest of the band being dry. The rest of the tone is okay, no less derivative than lots of other players. EVH lives.

As for the Spar Strangled Anathema, meh. (I said meh. First time ever. Meh.) It doesn't add to the other tune at all.

Peace, Mooh.

Edit: I forgot to mention that he's got the guitar face thing down. I had to look away.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

must suck to be the other guitarist in this band.

he's a solid player and has chops that i'll never have. however, yeah...i don't care for it. I never got into Satch, Vai, etc. The whole instrumental virtuoso thing isn't my bag. I'll watch a Yngwie vid here and there, but it's far from my go-to material to listen to. I'd rather put on Sticky Fingers.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree that he has the Satch/Vai thing going on. Which is not a bad thing. Yes it is a bit dated, but I wouldn't mind having his chops, because I only have 1 chop.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I agree that he has the Satch/Vai thing going on. Which is not a bad thing. Yes it is a bit dated, but I wouldn't mind having his chops, because I only have 1 chop.


You only have one chop, your lucky some of us only have the first letter "c" and you'll notice it's a small letter.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> You only have one chop, your lucky some of only have the first letter "c" and you'll notice it's a small letter.



but it's a pork chop


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I've never heard of him before, but I actually liked it. Besides, how can you dislike a guy who looks so happy to be playing?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I completely appreciate the technical ability and prowess that players like Neil Zaza have but music like this makes me want to poke my eyes out!


I feel the same way about Frank Zappa (notice the similarity in the last names) but I will keep my eyes, thank you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> but it's a pork chop



The tone in the first clip was a bit thin but I hear much worse on the radio most days.

The "song" was boring as hell. I kept waiting for something to happen, but couldn't stick it out long enough to find out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I feel the same way about Frank Zappa (notice the similarity in the last names) but I will keep my eyes, thank you.



Comparing Zaza to Zappa is not going to enhance your credibility among many musicians, but that's just an FYI.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Comparing Zaza to Zappa is not going to enhance your credibility among many musicians, but that's just an FYI.


I appreciate your comment but if you heard me play, my credibility would likely drop to near zero anyway. :smile-new:


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

For me, he is quite the player but not really my cup of tea. The big thing wish he would have done was made the song about 70% shorter. I think he could have got in his basic riff with some fun solos and made it short, sweet and to the point. I found, for me, it just got way to long.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Too many guitar faces and the T-shirt makes me gag. However, the guy can play though I don't care for this type of music. Seemed that there were at least a few more spots where he could have crammed more notes in and perhaps a few more bends.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Sounds like the rock equivalent of this...
> 
> [video=youtube;hApx-ufwmpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApx-ufwmpg[/video]


OMG! That was incredible! Hilarious on so many levels. That saxophonist was especially entertaining. 

Oddly enough it doesn't make me want to poke my eyes out.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Sounds like the rock equivalent of this...
> 
> [video=youtube;hApx-ufwmpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApx-ufwmpg[/video]


I watched this a couple of times just to punish myself. I could not decide if the sax player was continuously cutting loose with big farts or imitating a dog at a fire hydrant who had to go frequently.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Sounds like the rock equivalent of this...
> 
> [video=youtube;hApx-ufwmpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApx-ufwmpg[/video]





hardasmum said:


> OMG! That was incredible! Hilarious on so many levels. That saxophonist was especially entertaining.
> 
> Oddly enough it doesn't make me want to poke my eyes out.



Yikes! Could you drop by and poke my eyes out then. :confusion:

And poke my ears out while you're here.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now this is really, really bad. It's not entertainment of any sort unless you get entertainment value from mocking performers. I'm assuming someone told the Sax player that raising his legs repeatedly is very cool. Not. I just mad a note to self NOT to attend the Maui Music Festival.


nkjanssen said:


> Sounds like the rock equivalent of this...
> 
> [video=youtube;hApx-ufwmpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApx-ufwmpg[/video]


----------

